# HOHM Slice 101W L.E. vs Minikin 1.5



## Jp1905 (27/11/16)

Morning all,

Im stuck at the moment,and was hoping I could get some advice from more experienced vapers here.

Im currently looking for another mod,now...the R1000 question

Minikin 1.5 or the HOHM Slice 101W Limited Edition?I vaped on a mates minikin 1.5 and its an awesome device,ramps up real fast and fits my hand generally.I found a fellow forumite willing to part with his minikin 1.5,but a new HOHM is only R100 more??

Wich would you recommend?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (27/11/16)

Either. I have a Slice and it's a mod I will keep till it dies... In a long long time hopefully. 

On the other hand I want another mod and my first choice is to save for a Minikin.

What wattage do you vape at generally?.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/16)

Hohm Slice  if you're not a fan of tinkering and messing around with settings and just want a vape, go with the minikin.

The Hohm Slice is an excellent mod but when you have a choice between the minikin and the slice, it becomes a bit hard to choose since tooth options are great. I personally would choose the hohm slice but it may not be what you want if you don't like tinkering and playing with settings. The Slice does have a learning curve to it. It takes a few days to get used to it but Hohmtech provides the necessary videos to get you started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/16)

Depends,if I have the Mage on I normally run around 50w,with the RDTA I stick to about 90W.What catches me is the 1.5 is second hand,and the HOHM is new,I really like the minikin but I have never seen or tried the Slice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De_Stroyer (27/11/16)

I have both 
If im being totally honest the Hohm feels smoother (using pharoah dripper)
and i actually like the fit of the hohm more than the minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

According to the reports on here, both mods are of good quality.

I went for the Hohm Slice because of the ability to TC Kanthal, price new, fast onboard charging, size, 26650 battery for long battery life (without having the extra bulk of dual battery mod) and it can take a 25 mm atty without overhang. If you need high power the Minikin would probably be better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (27/11/16)

I vape the Slice @40w and have never run out of battery life in a work day. 26650 format is great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/16)

Does the slice feel as sturdy as the minikin?I dont like something feeling plastic and brittle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (27/11/16)

It is a sturdy mod and is more stable in terms of tipping over so that's a point to consider.

The ceramic baked paint is strong but my has started to to spider web crack all over. The Minikin finish is probably much more durable.

But I'm getting my Slice hydro dipped so it doesn't matter to me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Caramia (27/11/16)

I have both, love the looks and feel of the Minikin, but the Slice is NIIIICE! Good, solid feel, amazing capability. So yeah, Slice, if I had to choose again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (27/11/16)

On the minikin I would recommend rather getting the minikin V2 over the 1.5 
I have both hohm slice and minikin V2 and both are really good 
My only concern with hohm slice is also spider web cracks and chips developing on paint and of course the infamous battery door rattle

I stand under correction but I got one of the original first batches of hohm slices apparently there was a few cosmetic improvements with subsequent ones like 
Improved paint work and slightly different buttons

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/16)

Sprint said:


> It is a sturdy mod and is more stable in terms of tipping over so that's a point to consider.
> 
> The ceramic baked paint is strong but my has started to to spider web crack all over. The Minikin finish is probably much more durable.
> 
> But I'm getting my Slice hydro dipped so it doesn't matter to me.


Did you get yours from @KieranD ? Vape Cartel has the new and improved ones. They ones have an improvement on the build quality and it's casing is also improved.


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/11/16)

hohm slice all the way..never had a minikin but had a slice and its a very smooth vape...future proof tech is also a score..the new batch has better paint job than the 1st which was kak paint job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/11/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> On the minikin I would recommend rather getting the minikin V2 over the 1.5
> I have both hohm slice and minikin V2 and both are really good
> My only concern with hohm slice is also spider web cracks and chips developing on paint and of course the infamous battery door rattle
> 
> ...


I have gotten min from Vape Cartel and there's no cracks at all. They have the V2 which have many improvements and as far as I know, they are the only vendor in SA to have the improved ones.


----------



## stevie g (27/11/16)

I got mine from sir vape and it has the revised buttons and no rattle on the door whatsoever.


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

Also eyeing the Slice for a while now rarely vape above 40w so I think anything under 50w the Slice will be winner.


----------



## PsyCLown (27/11/16)

I am not a fan of the Minikin personally and there are a few things about it which annoy me, however I do quite like the looks of the v2.
I think the Hohm Slice is an amazing mod! If I were to own a single battery mod, right now that would be it!

That being said, single battery mods suffer with battery life when vaping at higher watts. Soo, what wattage are you vaping on?
It might work out better if you were to go for the Minikin, due to it being a dual battery mod.


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/16)

With the Mage I generally stick to no more than 50W,with the RDTA I found 90W is best for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/11/16)

Seems like many guys like myself have a minikin v2 and home slice combo. 

Anyway if you going minikin go v2. But between 1.5 and slice I would take the slice. 

Reason is that the slice can last a day on 30-50w vaping. If it dies it can charge extremely quick. And next is it can fit bigger tanks than the 1.5. Anything over 23mm hangs over the minikin. The slice can sit a 25mm with ease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/11/16)

Unless you need to go over 90w often with it, HohmSlice hands down. Incredibly well thought out device. Damn near perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Seems like many guys like myself have a minikin v2 and home slice combo.
> 
> Anyway if you going minikin go v2. But between 1.5 and slice I would take the slice.
> 
> Reason is that the slice can last a day on 30-50w vaping. If it dies it can charge extremely quick. And next is it can fit bigger tanks than the 1.5. Anything over 23mm hangs over the minikin. The slice can sit a 25mm with ease.


External 2A charging is such a WIN with this little beast hey?! Love it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

